# Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor Frankl



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

For a guy who enjoys history and biographies, this book struck me as a good read for SHTF. 

The first thing that struck about his holocaust experience was that he was impressed that people had fery few dental issues.
Great reading.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah, that is interesting. No dental issues. But if you're starving to death I suppose there's not much food to rot up your teeth though, right?

Another thing about the holocaust victims...none of them have flabby skin. That's interesting, because if you see people who have lost a lot of weight, they ordinarily have flabby skin that needs to be surgically removed.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

@Annie 

Fewer people were as obese then as now.


----------



## peter4paul (12 mo ago)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> For a guy who enjoys history and biographies, this book struck me as a good read for SHTF.
> 
> The first thing that struck about his holocaust experience was that he was impressed that people had fery few dental issues.
> Great reading.


Viktor Frankl's book is a classic that everyone should read.


----------

